# 2005 Maxima Speaker Problem



## metsownyou (Sep 18, 2005)

Hey guys, I just bought a new Maxima about 1 month ago and the front left speaker keeps going out! 

After running at normal levels for 10-20 minutes, the entire front left speaker side goes out and makes an audible, high-pitch buzz. It's very annoying. If I turn the car off it obviouslyt stops buzzing. After cooling down, I start the car back up and it goes away temporarily. 

What could cause this to happen?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

It's still under warranty, so take it to the dealer!


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

brianw said:


> It's still under warranty, so take it to the dealer!


Yup! The radio needs replacing, the speaker problem is from within the radio unit...


----------

